# MicroLux 7x16 mini lathe lead screw information needed



## wframe13 (Dec 9, 2022)

I have taken over the support of a MicroLux 7x16 mini lathe at Fresno Ideaworks, our local makerspace. Prior to my involvement, someone had taken off the lead screw.  When I got involved, a lead screw was laying in the chip tray which I assume is from this lathe. The right end support bracket was there, but not the left end bracket.  I ordered a new bracket from Little Machine Shop.  Unfortunately when it arrived, more issues were found.  The left end 60mm of the lead screw is 10mm in diameter, the hole in the new bracket is 13mm, and the hole in the gears that are supposed to mount on the lead screw is 12mm (see attached images).  Obviously, a 10mm shaft cannot be supported in a 13mm hole nor can gear with a 12mm hole mount on a 10mm shaft.  Among the pieces is what looks like a broken sleeve that might have been on the end of the shaft to mount the gears, but not sure.  If anyone has one of these lathes, could you take a look at the lead screw and tell me if the left end is a simple 10mm shaft, or if there are steps in it to mate with the mounting bracket and the drive gears? If it is a 10mm shaft, how does it mate with the bracket and with the gears? Is there a bushing in the mounting bracket and a sleeve for the gears?

I have inquiries in to both Micro-Mark and Little Machine Shop, but so far no help.  

Thanks in advance for any information you can provide!


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 9, 2022)

A quick check through the online LMS catalog revealed that the change gears for all 7xN lathes are the same (N = 10/12/14/16), so if the bore of that change gear doesn't match the LS....well, it just doesn't work out.  It's not the right lead screw for that lathe.  Or was modified for some reason, then left for someone else to deal with.  Lucky you.

You probably need to buy a replacement lead screw and since you now have the left-hand bracket that should finish the job.


----------



## devils4ever (Dec 9, 2022)

I have the Microlux 7X16 lathe. I added an ELS to it so things are a little different that yours. However, I haven't touched the leadscrew, so it is stock.

I measured as best I could the ends of the shafts and they are both 12 mm. The left end is simply keyed.


----------



## devils4ever (Dec 9, 2022)

LMS has exploded diagrams of all the parts for this lathe. Part 135 below is the leadscrew and shows the left end with a loose key.


----------



## homebrewed (Dec 9, 2022)

I just checked my 7x12.  The OD on the left end of the lead screw matches the change gear bore ID, no adapter sleeve needed.  I had thought that part #125 might be a sleeve to adapt the LS to match the change gears but it's a spacer to make sure the LS-mounted gear engages properly with the gear on the banjo.


----------



## wframe13 (Dec 9, 2022)

Thanks for all the information.  I received a response from MicroMark which included this picture.  Clearly the lead screw I have at the shop is either a different lead screw or has been modified it.  The one pictured is exactly what I would have expected as it matches the bracket and gears that I have.  I will update once it is resolved and working. Thanks again.


----------



## wframe13 (Dec 9, 2022)

devils4ever said:


> I have the Microlux 7X16 lathe. I added an ELS to it so things are a little different that yours. However, I haven't touched the leadscrew, so it is stock.
> 
> I measured as best I could the ends of the shafts and they are both 12 mm. The left end is simply keyed.


What make of ELS did you add?  Has it been as useful as it looks?


----------



## devils4ever (Dec 9, 2022)

wframe13 said:


> What make of ELS did you add?  Has it been as useful as it looks?



I built it using Clough42's electronics design with my ingenuity to get the mechanical parts attached where the gear train is located.

I love it. Push a button to change the feed rate when turning and another push to do either Imperial or metric threading. Awesome!


----------



## wframe13 (Dec 9, 2022)

Little Machine Shop has also confirmed that the lead screw that they sell for this machine has the correct diameters on the left end.  Just ordered it so hopefully will be able to put it back together soon.


----------

